# Schoolfeed, the online yearbook



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Someone I went to School with invited me on Schoolfeed. It's through facebook, but is on a different site. 

You basically join the year you graduated High School, and can "follow" people without actually having to be friends with them on FB. It gives you a chance to see what people are doing now, and how their lives and looks have changed.

So far 1 person I don't remember in my class is following me.

Being HS reunion is only about 2 years away and I may consider going, this is a good way to become used to the people I haven't seen or spoken to in years.

Only bad thing I saw, is my HS crush is married, bummer.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

If any of you are interested here is the link. http://your.schoolfeed.com/

SA aside I already messaged a bunch of people and added old HS photos to the yearbook of my graduating class, i'm not nervous of the people anymore lol i'm over that.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Just wanted to update that I have over 30 people from school following me, and one woman liked my photo of myself. 

If you want to try and face your SA I highly suggest this.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

cool, you're from Long Island, I graduated from Uniondale High School in 2002. I thought I was going to be able to view the entire yearbook from 2002. They should do that. I lost my yearbook from North Bellmore when I was in 3-6 grade, there is no way I can get it back, sucks.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

ShinAkuma said:


> cool, you're from Long Island, I graduated from Uniondale High School in 2002. I thought I was going to be able to view the entire yearbook from 2002. They should do that. I lost my yearbook from North Bellmore when I was in 3-6 grade, there is no way I can get it back, sucks.


The yearbook only shows people who are on the site. Google your school and graduation year and it should give a list of everyone. Or if your Library is like mine, they have yearbooks from each year you can look at, but can't take out.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

What does it mean if you click on follow for a person? that they will get a request to add you? I hate that, they should just let you view their profile and pics without requesting anything, I created a fake account


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

ShinAkuma said:


> What does it mean if you click on follow for a person? that they will get a request to add you? I hate that, they should just let you view their profile and pics without requesting anything, I created a fake account


You click follow, but you don't have to add them as a facebook friends. If they allow you to follow them it's on schoolfeed. You can add them as a FB friend but you don't have to.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

wont let me in with out fb,


----------



## jkbond17 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Privacy Issues - schoolFeed app*

The schoolFeed app wants all of your information PLUS all the information from ALL of your friends - without their permission. This is too much information to be giving up voluntarily - a moot point due to the number of friends who have already allowed access.


----------

